# Retolexing in Southern Ontario?



## Joey D.

Hey all, 

Just wondering if there's anyone in Southern Ontario doing retolexing at the moment? Have a small headshell I'm looking to get recovered. Went through some of the older similar threads and the links are long gone. Also, doesn't appear to be anyone on Kijiji advertising at the moment. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## greco

Derrick Bell might be able to do this for you.  his contact info


----------

